# Modern gladiators - New body armor promises to transform fighting sports



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> LOOKING somewhat like a stormtrooper from “Star Wars”, Martin “The Wolf” Söderström, a Swedish devotee of kung fu, raps a heavy fighting stick down onto the arm of his opponent, who is clad in similar attire. At the other side of the room a computer quickly determines if the blow would have caused a bruise or a fracture if his adversary had not been so protected. Welcome to a new world of violent martial arts brought to you by advances in materials and microelectronics.
> 
> Ordinarily, Mr Söderström would not be able to fight like this. His punches would have to be pulled to avoid causing serious or even fatal injuries. Chunky body protectors and helmets offer fighters more defence from harm, but such gear also slows and restricts their movements. Nor does it make scoring any easier. Would whacking that stick over his opponent’s head, for instance, have broken his skull, or delivered but a glancing blow?
> 
> ...


http://www.economist.com/news/scien...s-transform-fighting-sports-modern-gladiators

Marketing pitch:






Body Armor Testing:











...

They say their body armor is designed to allow a person to take a full force kick to the head without injury. I don't know if that is possible or true but it could have applications in MMA/boxing/kickboxing/traditional arts training if it could be worn long term (without the person wearing it overheating) as it might prevent injuries.

Also could represent a business competitor to MMA and the UFC if this ever developed into a mainstream sport.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Wonder what happened to this.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Trix said:


> Wonder what happened to this.


No idea.

But the idea of armour that can prevent head injury is good, if they can pull it off. It would never be used in competition, but such a thing would be perfect for hard sparring.


----------

